# Water Logged Anyone?



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey all just waiting around for that o so lovely time of the month feeling like a whale spewed the pacific into my abdomen. Im not due for over a week and im already bloated from 2 inches above my belly button all the way down! I look pregnant.... ugh and to think ive lost weight recently. I figured since ive been feeling it coming (excess nausea, bloating, not a damn food on earth not even water agreeing with me) for about a week now and i still have a week to go before the god aweful cramps set in "the beggining of the end" i say lol i would start up a thread for everyone else doing the same thing. Coping with IBS and everything else is hard enough without raging hormones so i figured a little catharsis was in order. Feeling like a continent sank in your stomach? Bloated? Retaining more water than super squirter sport gun? Come and let it all out!Natalia <3


----------

